# sample size pots



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi all, thinking of doing s bit of a mash up this weekend but don't have any spare pots. It's three anywhere on the high street that sell suitable style pots?


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ikea ? They must sell little pots


----------



## dazler12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-&-Jars/


----------



## dazler12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

I got mine from here mate


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice and cheap aswell the aluminium ones look like what everybody uses


----------

